#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Vulturepeak.ru

## Бо

К. Шри Дхаммананда. Человеческая жизнь (последняя публичная лекция)

----------

Ittosai (10.01.2011), Kit (13.05.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.02.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.05.2011), Zom (23.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.01.2011), Алексей Е (22.01.2011), Ануруддха (08.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (08.01.2011), Чиффа (26.01.2011)

----------


## Бо

К. Шри Дхаммананда. Как преодолеть свои трудности.

----------

Kit (13.05.2011), Алексей Е (22.01.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Ачарья Ман Бхуридатта Маха Тхера. Духовная биография (переведена первая часть)


Кажется эта та самая биография, которая вызвала бурю возмущений в буддийских кругах -) Например, там есть момент, где сказано что в момент просветления Аджана Мана к нему пришли Будды и архаты прошлого, чтобы поздравить его с достижением (типа заглянули на огонёк из париниббаны)))

----------


## Zom

Во:




> World Fellowship of Buddhists Magazine
> VolXIII no1 (BE2519/1976)
> From Nyanaponika Mahathera
> Forest Hermitage Kandy, Ceylon
> Commenting on the bio of A.Mun.
> 
> "..the shock I felt when reading the statement in the 4th section (p.135) that "a number of Buddhas togther with their arahant disciples" had paid a visit to the Acharn to "offer their congratulations upon his achievement". The controversy that understandably arises upon such a statement can I think be conclusively and decisively settled..[he then quotes sutta passagae ] Obviously , the statements abscribed to venerable Acharn Mun are in contradication with the afore quoted sutta passage. There are also conflicts with other well-known utterances of the Master on the nature of Tathagatha, on Nibbana, and the khandhas..Admirers [of acharn Mun] will have to face the dilemma and solve it for themselves, honestly without misinterpreting the Buddha's word


Из биографии:

On the nights subsequent to Ãcariya Mun’s attainment of vimutti, a
number of Buddhas, accompanied by their Arahant disciples, came to
congratulate him on his vimuttidhamma. One night, a certain Buddha,
accompanied by tens of thousands of Arahant disciples, came to visit;
the next night, he was visited by another Buddha who was accompanied
by hundreds of thousands of Arahant disciples. Each night a different
Buddha came to express his appreciation, accompanied by a different
number of Arahant disciples.

“I, the Tathãgata, am aware that you have escaped from the harmful effects
of that monstrous suffering which you endured in the prison of saÿsãra,24
so I have come to express my appreciation. This prison is enormous, and quite
impregnable. It is full of seductive temptations which so enslave those who
are unwary that it is extremely difficult for anyone to break free." 


Вообщем биография крайне сомнительная ,)

----------

Бо (23.01.2011)

----------


## Бо

К. Шри Дхаммананда. Две основные школы Буддизма.

----------

Ittosai (23.01.2011), Kit (13.05.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2011)

----------


## Кхантибало

> К. Шри Дхаммананда. Две основные школы Буддизма.


http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...ID=2&FileID=82

----------

Ittosai (27.01.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2011), Бо (26.01.2011)

----------


## Бо

К. Шри Дхаммананда. Где Будда?

----------

Ittosai (31.01.2011), Kit (13.05.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2011), Алексей Е (29.01.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Почему мы здесь?

----------

Alexeiy (31.01.2011), Ittosai (31.01.2011), Kit (13.05.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (30.01.2011), Sergey Neborsky (03.02.2011), Zom (30.01.2011), Алексей Е (31.01.2011), Сергей Хабаров (30.06.2011)

----------


## Zom

Лекция Аджана Чаа отличная.


Кстати, сегодня умер Аджан Махабуа, в возрасте 97 лет.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (02.02.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Наш настоящий дом.

----------

Ittosai (02.02.2011), Kit (13.05.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.02.2011), Алексей Е (02.02.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Revered monk Luangta Maha Bua dies, aged 97

A threeday funeral service under Royal patronage began yesterday at Wat Pa Ban Tad in Udon Thani, where he was the abbot.

A huge number of mourners attended the bathing rite, causing heavy traffic congestion in nearby areas. The evening prayer ceremony will be held later. Details of his cremation have yet to be determined.

Her Royal Highness Princess Chulaborn Walailaksana, a regular patron of the monk, presided over the bathing rite yesterday. The Princess also chairs a laypersons' working committee responsible for the funeral service, while Phra Udom Yanna Molee pre?sides over a similar committee representing monastic affairs for the funeral.

Their Majesties the King and Queen have granted full Royal decorations for the funeral, with an urn put behind the coffin containing the body of Luang Ta Mahabua, who held the ecclesiastical title of "Phra Thamma Wisutthi Mongkhol".

Luangta Bua, was born on August 12, 1913 as Bua Lohitdee. He had 15 siblings. He entered the monkhood at 21, after showing interest and faith in Buddhism throughout his childhood.

Doctors at Udon Thani General Hospital said his condition began deteriorating at 2.49am yesterday and his heartbeat dropped at 3.40am.

He passed away at 3.53am, when his heart and respiration stopped. He had suffered from an intestinal and lung infection for more than six months before agreeing to seek treatment at a hospital.

----------


## Ittosai

Печальное известие. Читал о нём на фейсбуке. А переводил ли кто-нибудь на русский его книги?

----------


## Zom

> А переводил ли кто-нибудь на русский его книги?


При всём уважении, лучше не переводить ,)

P.S> Основатель Дхаммакаи тоже в список самых уважаемых и почётных монахов Тайланда входит - http://mybuddha108.com/monks%20_img.html.

----------

Kit (01.03.2011)

----------


## Бо

Син Юнь. Разные практики, один путь. Часть 1.

----------

Kit (13.05.2011), Алексей Е (21.02.2011), Юй Кан (21.02.2011)

----------


## Бо

Син Юнь. Разные практики, один путь. Часть 2.

----------

Kit (22.04.2011), Алексей Е (21.02.2011), Юй Кан (21.02.2011)

----------


## Бо

Син Юнь. Разные практики, один путь. Часть 3

----------

Kit (01.03.2011), Алексей Е (27.02.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Четыре благородные истины.

----------

Ittosai (02.03.2011), Kit (01.03.2011)

----------


## Бо

Жизнь лесного монаха. Интервью Пхра Иридавиро Тхера, старшим учеником Аджана Ча.

----------

Alexeiy (16.03.2011), Ittosai (16.03.2011), Kit (22.04.2011), Sergey Neborsky (18.03.2011), Zom (16.03.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Об этом уме.
Аджан Ча. О медитации.

----------

Ittosai (18.03.2011), Kit (22.04.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Путь в гармонии.
Аджан Ча. Польза и опасность самадхи.

----------

Ittosai (02.04.2011), Kit (22.04.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча.  Срединный путь внутри.
Аджан Ча. Запредельное спокойствие.

----------

Ittosai (20.04.2011), Joy (18.06.2011), Kit (22.04.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Открывая глаз Дхаммы.

----------

Ittosai (30.05.2011), Joy (18.06.2011), Kit (13.05.2011), Алексей Е (13.05.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Условность и Освобождение.

----------

Ittosai (30.05.2011), Joy (18.06.2011), Kit (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (28.05.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Нет постоянства.

----------

Ittosai (30.05.2011), Joy (18.06.2011), Kit (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (28.05.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Правильный взгляд - место спокойствия.

----------

Ittosai (30.05.2011), Joy (18.06.2011), Kit (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (28.05.2011), Ануруддха (29.05.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Спокойный лесной пруд. Вступление.
Аджан Ча. Спокойный лесной пруд. Часть 1. Понимание учения Будды.

----------

Alexeiy (18.06.2011), Joy (18.06.2011), Kit (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (24.06.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Спокойный лесной пруд. Часть 1. Исправление наших взглядов.

----------

Kit (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (24.06.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Спокойный лесной пруд. Часть 3. Наша жизнь - это наша практика.

----------

Kit (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (24.06.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Спокойный лесной пруд. Часть 4.Медитация и Формальная Практика.

----------

Kit (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (05.11.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Спокойный лесной пруд. Часть 5. Уроки в лесу.

----------

Kit (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (05.11.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Спокойный лесной пруд. Часть 6. Вопросы учителю.

----------

Ittosai (07.09.2011), Kit (07.09.2011), Алексей Е (05.11.2011)

----------


## Бо

Аджан Ча. Спокойный лесной пруд. Часть 7. Последняя. Постижение

----------

Ittosai (13.09.2011), Алексей Е (05.11.2011), Ануруддха (13.09.2011)

----------

